# iPhone 11 problem from upgrade #15



## Geezerette (Mar 23, 2022)

I decided to keep my old printer when DD found reasonable toner for it.. My new problem is that the most recent iPhone update seems to have caused a problem after installing it. Wouldn’t make sounds, ringer or any of the others. Calls went straight to voicemail. After an hour on the phone with an Apple senior adviser trying all sorts of adjustment got sounds back but very softly. Anyone experienced any similar sound problems with an iPhone? ( the killer is that I just paid the last installment for it. ‍)


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 3, 2022)

Hopeful thus might help
*https://www.gottabemobile.com/ios-15-problems-5-things-you-need-to-know/*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 3, 2022)

My iPhone 11  still has version  15.3.1  ... and after reading the above link,  not sure that I would want to update any time soon.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks Chris 21E! I bookmarked it and will be going over it. My phone is telling me to do the .1 fix and I have been holding off. I finally got back the sounds at normal volume but there is another weird things: e wry so often it will make some sort of chirp or partial sound I. The middle of the night  We had to to delete Focus to get the sound vo,I,e back, so now I can’t do Do Not Disturb for  nights and have to turn the sound off, then back on in am.


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 4, 2022)

You are welcome. Bit tired, sorry for spelling error . should be thus=this


----------



## Chris21E (Apr 4, 2022)

@Bonnie you might go into settings to turn on or off features you do not want. 

Turning the phone on and then off to activate the changes each time.


----------

